# Lat/Long for 255 Rigs



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Me and some of my buddies are thinking about going offshore on Wednesday. Can someone please tell me the coordinates for the 255 rigs? I heard they have been killing the hooters there.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

*Alabama* offshore *oil rigs*. *...* If ya go that far, the active *rig* MP-*255* is at N29 19.221 W87 48.752 and Petronius in site of that. Report back on your trip. *...*
Try this...site

Jimmy


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

dang jimmy, you been doin your homework brotha!!


----------

